# P5KPL-AM In - Asus Motherboard circuit-



## sureshparanjape (Oct 16, 2011)

I have P5KPL-AM In - Asus Motherboard in my PC.
I tried for to get its circuit by Google search with no success. I am a registered member of Asus web site. I inquired about the circuit of the motherboard. I didn't get any reply.
Does anyone have the circuit or know a place where I can find one?
Thanking in advance
sureshparanjape


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

this is the link for the P5KPL-AM webpage.
in middle of page is a tab for downloads, click it then select any OS then go down list to manual and click it. there are several languages to choose from.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5KPL-AM


----------



## sureshparanjape (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind reply. I am a register member of ASUS web site and I had been unable to locate circuit for P5KPL-AM IN. There seems to be difference between P5KPL-AM product information and the information I got that I have from User Guide.
However thanks again
sureshparanjape


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

check the attached p5kpl-am-in-roem-si.pdf below.


----------



## sureshparanjape (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks again for sending the link. I have downloaded the User Guide. It is same as the one I got when I purchased the motherboard. I have some minor(hopefully) problem in getting MIC input by the rear input while the front MIC input is working. If I could have electronic circuit, my electrical engineer friend thinks he can find the faulty part; hence the requirement of circuit of the motherboard.Thank you again. Sureshparanjape


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

page 1-10 of the manual states rear pink port is microphone input when setup as 2-channel or 4-channel only.
if setup as 6-channel the rear pink port is for Bass/Center.

for stereo microphone input use pins 1 & 3 on front panel header (pin 1-left channel mic, pin 3-right channel mic, pin 2-GND).

if you have an AC97 front panel then will need to set BIOS-> Advanced-> Chipset-> Audio Controller [*Azalia*] Front Panel Support Type [*AC97*].

same pinout arrangement as intel Front panel audio header pinouts

this is a handy guide to follow Troubleshooting audio issues

difference between the AC'97 and HD audio front panels


----------

